# DS64 and PanelPro Progress



## Bman (Aug 24, 2010)

Well, I installed the next four Tortoise switch machines and hooked them up to my second DS64, so all is going well on that front. I can now control two of my crossovers and six other turnouts right from my hand held throttle. (using the digitrax Zephyr with the DT402 Throttle)

I have also created my layout in PanelPro with the layout editor. I haven't read much more about it so I'm not sure what to do with it, but I guess I eventually figure it out!!










Don't mind those wires I need to clean them up a little bit!!










Like I said, not sure what my next step is now...I used the layout editor because from what I read on the JMRI website it said the layout editor captures the full connectivity of your layout?


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

thats a good start. what is your final goal?
i used panel editor instead of layout editor. i think it gives better flexibility as far as the looks of the panel (its still good to have a layout however )


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

Wow all wires the same color... Brings back memories of the aircraft I used to fix in the Navy. 60' of plane with 4 or 5 miles of wiring and all that wire was the same color WHITE!!

Looks like you are doing a great job keep us updated.

Massey


----------



## Bman (Aug 24, 2010)

Thanks Tank, Massey.

Tank, my final goal is a little fuzzy right now, I would like to have all my turnouts operating by computer control, like what you did in one of you posts with using your touchscreen monitor. That would be my first step. Then I would like to install some signals and detection and I want them to operate correctly, i.e. If a turnout is thrown I want the signal to indicate as much. Not horribly lofty goals!

As for the first step, computer control of turnouts (I have the PR3) this is where is gets fuzzy for me. Maybe I should of made my panel in panel editor? 

Right from the webpage,
_Layout editor..."It constrains how the panel appears a little, but it can save significant time when first bringing your layout up._ (Not sure what this means)
_Many people use both, with the Layout Editor creating schematic panels to handle the actual configuration for signals and Panel Editor providing exactly the appearance desired. "
_
So I'm thinking I need to go into the panel editor and create a panel so I can throw switches and operate turnouts?? Or, can I create a "constrained" panel from the layout editor. This is what I need to look into a little more, more reading and experimenting is in store.



Massey, Must of been a pretty good challenge to problem solve an electrical problem there. I'm not sure if that would be fun or frustrating!!!!! As for me, I have a lot of red wire and I'm waaaay to cheap to buy more of a different color


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

well, layout panel is certainly not wasted time - at the least you populating the turnout table. later all the segment information can come handy when planning for signalling .
but it probably not going to be the facing panel. 

as you seen from manual the panel editor is basically a way to arrange your graphics. those graphics can be whatever you can draw (or just select from existing set). they can resemble a layout , a segment of layout, or just a set of onscreen buttons. they are dynamic meaning for example different graphic can be displayed for turnout at different position. etc
add the fact a graphic can have transparent "see through" color to show a state of different entity and you quickly realize that the only limit here is imagination and artistic skill (which i have minimum of)

once you start composing, you will get the jmri team mentality. frankly the process is not easy , the myriad open windows can get annoying, but hats jmri, lol

good luck and keep posting progress. i see you still the sensor inputs vacant. that where the real fun begins


----------



## Bman (Aug 24, 2010)

Wow some time has passed since I last posted, I guess about 2 months. 

I've been doing the work and it's been slow but I've made some good progress in the last few days with my holiday time off. I have installed 26 Tortoise switch machines, that leaves me one switch left, I have to use a remote tortoise mount for that one and I'm working on that right now. I have 5 DS64's stationary decoders running now and I am soldering up the final switches, hopefully tonight. 

I will try to get some pictures up of the layout on my build thread but it's not that much different from before. I have not ventured into any landscaping yet as I wanted to get all the switches installed and working, but I did build a new building!!


----------

